# A conundrum



## jlr19 (Dec 4, 2006)

My depersonalization/derealization isn't extremely severe, it's not 24-7, just a few times each day. But during those times, I feel like it's not just a disorder or a skewed way of thinking. It's hard to explain, but when I feel like that, I feel like I'm right. This _isn't_ reality. And I feel like I'm being na?ve whenever I'm just accepting things. This is a problem because on the one hand, I don't want to be blind to what might be true reality, and on the other, it gets me nowhere, prevents me from 'recovering' or what not, and is making me a little depressed. I'm not even sure whether I want to 'recover' or not, since it's not really ruining my life and I can ignore it for a little while every day, especially if I have something important to do. Did anyone else ever feel like this? Does it usually get worse with time? Thanks for reading.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello jlr19

first of all let me say I love your sarcastic wit, I read your introduction.
yes I do often wonder if this is reality or if in fact we all have our own reality. I read different philosophies on reality and self, they are all interesting, but they are also very different from each other, and some of them actually sound plausible.
I guess the point I am trying to make is who really knows?
What would an ants take on reality be do you think? :wink:

talk to you soon

Bailee


----------



## jlr19 (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah, there are so many theories. I think, though this is just me, that whatever reality actually _is_ we wouldn't be able to comprehend. Some sort of safety mechanism I guess. Safety from what? I don't know. That's the whole point. Kind of like the ants. We can see what they're doing, we can point out ants and say this is what that ant's job is and that one does this. But do they comprehend the whole of their society? The perfection in which they function? Probably not. We all, as humans kind of follow a similar trend. We do what we do, but we don't really see where it all leads. And here I'm trying to explain why we can't explain things. But I've also had an interest in other theories and explanations. If you have the discovery channel, keep an eye out for a program called "What the bleep Do We Know" (with the actual word "bleep"). The first part of the program especially was... what's the word... intriguing I guess. After a while, it gets animated and kinda silly, but the beginning has alot on the power of thought, theories about time, and other things about existance. I found it captivating about 6 months ago, long before I knew what depersonalization and derealization were. It was the closest I had gotten as of then to explaining how I felt. Well, thanks for your input, see ya 'round. 8)


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi jlr19

You asked do ants comprehend there society? the perfection in which they function?
probably not, I agree, they are being driven by instinct, they are just programed to know what they need to do to survive, much like ourselves, pretty much every decision we make is driven by three core things.
1: fear 2: hunger 3: sex. well there is probably one more, acceptance.
where does it lead? It leads to survival.

I like the paradox you pointed out "And here I'm trying to explain why we cant explain things" HeHe

Talk to you soon
Bailee


----------



## jlr19 (Dec 4, 2006)

Yea, but if you think about it, the ants actually live on the same plane as we do. Their existance, relatively, is no more or less significant than ours. If we understood what reality is for us, it would be the same for them. And everyone, including myself, has wondered maybe I'm the only conscious entity and all the people and things around me are things I've created, and don't actually exist. On that program I was talking about, they said that people see something and certain areas of the brain light up, and then they think of that thing, and brain activity is almost identical. So how do we really know? Yea, its confusing.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes, I agree their existence, relatively, is no more or less significant than ours, but I our reality would be different because we are self aware.
They act as one that's what makes them so perfect.

you wondered about being the only conscious entity: you can read my thoughts on that on page 1 of the "Death" thread in depersonalization & derealization discussion forum.

I was answering a question that max power asked "How do we know we are not dead already?"

speak to you soon

Bailee


----------

